
Build Your Own Lisp: Learn C and build your own language in 1000 lines of code - sebg
https://leanpub.com/buildyourownlisp/
======
inetsee
This book is available for reading online at
[http://buildyourownlisp.com/](http://buildyourownlisp.com/)

I'm not sure how long it will be available now that it's being published by
Leanpub.

